

$2T Company CEO Resigned because of her daughter's list of 22 things he missed - justinnoel
http://time.com/3432717/ceo-of-trillion-dollar-company-resigned-after-his-daughter-told-him-how-much-he-has-missed/

======
kjs3
Guy worth hundreds of millions trades one one-percenter job for a couple of
smaller one-percenter jobs. Just before the shit massively hits the fan at old
job (total coincidence, really!). Comes up with cute story involving daughter.
Profit!

